# Dog icing and dog treat recipes?



## briestoypoodlesandyorkies

Does anyone have any good dog treat or dog icing recipes?
Does anybody have any good easy to make dog treat or dog icing recipes. I am looking for a icing that will harden on the dog biscuit. I am only 13 and i raise toy poodles and yorkies. I am always looking for little treats to spoil them with. = ] Thanks.


----------



## Apdfranklin

I have found a couple of recipes for you:

http://www.recipezaar.com/136168
http://www.thepoop.com/pooppantry/doggieicing.asp
http://www.seefido.com/html/dog_brownies_and_frosting_reci.htm

I am also sure some of the members here will have some recipes to add.


----------



## BoxerMommie

Oh, I do they are below. Cheap and easy and actually the recipe says to roll them out but honestly I didn't have that much time so I did the spoon drop method (like chocolate chip cookies) and they turned out just fine that way so that could be an option for you too. I will say they are time consuming but the oven does all of the work and you can do other things while they're doing their thing in there. Also, if you do not give them out quickly FREEZE THEM. I made some and many of them molded within 3-4 days. Good luck! I would skip "icing" as dogs are not people and I promise they will be happy with these. They are somewhat healthy, low allergy chances, but the dogs will love them.

Peanut butter dog cookies

add half a cup of peanut butter to a mixing bowl
Use a whisk to whip the peanut butter and make it light and creamy.
Add a half cup milk and whisk into the peanut butter.
Add 1 1/2 cups water.
The mix should be a similar color to cafe au lait.
Add enough flour to make a soft dough (pliable enough to roll out but not too stiff).
Cut shapes out with cookie cutter.
Put in warm oven and bake at 300 degrees for half an hour.
Turn oven down to 200 degrees and bake an additional half an hour.
Turn off oven and leave in warm oven to turn crispy.




Pumpkin cookies

1/2 cup canned 100% pure pumpkin (not pie filling).
1 1/2 cups water
Flour

Mix the pumpkin with the water.
If the mixture is a bit thick add more water.
Add enough flour to make a soft dough (pliable enough to roll out but not too stiff).
Cut shapes out with cookie cutter.
Put in warm oven and take at 300 degrees for half an hour.
Turn oven down to 200 degrees and bake an additional half an hour.
Turn off oven and leave in warm oven to turn crispy or take out if you want them chewy.



Carrot cookies

Take 1 jar pureed carrot baby food and empty into a mixing bowl.
Fill the jar up 4 times with water and add to mixing bowl.
Add enough flour to make a soft dough (pliable enough to roll out but not too stiff).
Cut shapes out with cookie cutter.
Put in warm oven and take at 300 degrees for half an hour.
Turn oven down to 200 degrees and bake an additional half an hour.
Turn off oven and leave in warm oven to turn crispy or take out if you want them chewy.


----------



## Kriss

I tried a lot of icing recipes and then I found k9cakery.com. They have icing that dries hard and all sorts of pans and decorations. You can probably do well taking a look at their products.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

This thread is about eight years old. These people I don't think are even here anymore. Look at the dates at the top of the posts.


----------

